# Breeze Fabricators booth @ Northlight



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a few photo's of our booth 
@ Northight Dry Storage in Niceville. They had a swordfish/Tuna tournement this weekend.

















We were one of the sponsors and of course part of the Dock crew. 

Thanks to Daniel Scallan and Max Cyr for thier help during the event!!!


----------

